# Lightroom Import Setting



## yuxinhong (May 2, 2012)

Is there anyway to import photo with lightroom 4 and view just the way i see in DPP and in camera.
after importing with lightroom the photos became darker and less vibrant, and it takes many efforts to adjust.

i am using Lightroom 4.1 CR2, and 5D Mkiii.

thank you


----------



## prestonpalmer (May 2, 2012)

Just setup a color profile that is specific to that camera as apply to all photos on import


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 2, 2012)

DPP reads the settings you have in the camera and adjusts the images to match your camera settings. Lightroom doesn't, you have to tell it which setting you have in your camera. Setup lightroom to apply the same in camera settings to your raw imagesas they are imported.

If you are trying to learn lightroom by trial and error, its going to be difficult. Watch the free videos on Adobe TV, and buy one of the excellent books that tells you how to use the features and options. There are many things you can do while importing images, even applying different settings by ISO, for example.


----------



## yuxinhong (May 2, 2012)

prestonpalmer said:


> Just setup a color profile that is specific to that camera as apply to all photos on import



Can you explain little bit more?
do i manual adjust the color to match the DPP photo that has camera setting? then save as preset and apply to all photos that i import?


----------



## yuxinhong (May 2, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> DPP reads the settings you have in the camera and adjusts the images to match your camera settings. Lightroom doesn't, you have to tell it which setting you have in your camera. Setup lightroom to apply the same in camera settings to your raw imagesas they are imported.
> 
> If you are trying to learn lightroom by trial and error, its going to be difficult. Watch the free videos on Adobe TV, and buy one of the excellent books that tells you how to use the features and options. There are many things you can do while importing images, even applying different settings by ISO, for example.



noted thank you for information. i will go to watch videos.

i have been using lighroom for a year already, but just recently started to get really into it. 
and i found i am spending too much time on adjustment, 
i know there is a batch processing, but every time there is a different scene i have to start all over again.
its a totally pain and time consuming.

so i hope there is a way to import the files just as i took it, because i am constantly doing some adjustment in camera to match the scene.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 2, 2012)

Its really difficult to explain how to do what you want, there are so many different ways to achieve the same thing.

The following is for RAW files. Jpegs do not need camera profiles applied.

G0 to a imported raw image, highlight it, and go down to the camera calibration section in the develop module. Click the drop down selection in Profile where it says Adobe Standard and select the profile that you set in your camera. Try the different profiles to see which is best. Then, adjust sharpness, NR, and the other sliders for the best image.

Setup your options, in edit / preferences / presets. Check the appropriate blocks to make your default settings specific to a particular camera, a particular ISO, or for all.

Then, click develop / set default settings / update to current settings. 

Now, when you import a raw file, it will receive those settings, or the settings for that camera / ISO that matches. If you set it by ISO, you will need to set the default import settings for each ISO. This is only the beginning, since you can create and apply presets galore as well. It literally takes a book to cover it well.


----------



## TC1006 (May 17, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its really difficult to explain how to do what you want, there are so many different ways to achieve the same thing.
> 
> The following is for RAW files. Jpegs do not need camera profiles applied.
> 
> ...



This is a great suggestion. Thank you


----------

